

How to visit companies and start-ups in the bay area? - Dimitris

Hi!<p>I am in the bay area hosted by Oracle, as the winner of the Thinkquest Digital media competition. I have two more days left here and I would really like to visit the big companies in the area(the offices, not just the campus) and other smaller start-ups. I am studying engineering at the University of Manchester so I am really interested in this field.<p>I was wondering if anyone can help me get a visitor's pass or give me some directions on where to go/what to do. If you want more information about me ask for my e-mail in the comments.<p>Thanks,
Dimitris
======
drstewart
It's a bit late notice now, but check out Meetup.com. There are tons of things
going on, usually hosted by a company at their offices. The Ruby group is
particularly active and has some stuff for tomorrow: <http://www.sfruby.info/>

~~~
Dimitris
Thanks! I found some interesting meetups but as you said it's a bit late now.
I will plan my next visit better. Definitely gonna get back here in Summber!
:-)

------
orangethirty
I'm not in the bay area, but would like to get to know you over email. My
email is in my profile. Have fun!

------
coolswan
for the smaller startups, just find contact emails and reach out to them
individually. pretty sure a few will bite, if anything, to see if you're
interested in a job at least.

------
jkaykin
I am in the Bay Area, email me, it's in my profile.

